# How to cycle a neo tank?



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi everyone i am trying to setup a painted fire red tank with tahitian moon substrate. From what i can tell it is inert and i would like use only a sponge filter/air pump combo in the tank. how much of a bioload would 10 painted fire reds have? Is it possible to cycle it with seachems stability with the ten shrimp in the tank? the tank will be 6-7 gallons and will only have 10 shrimps to start off.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I think it's likely going to be fine but not something I'd do. I always add ammonia in a new tank and make sure it can handle at least 1ppm of ammonia in 12-24hrs before adding shrimps. You run the risk of an unstable tank and shrimps will be under stress for a while, that may or may not cause some issue that will affect breeding for a while -- that can take longer to recover than doing a proper cycle.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

hi randy besides seachem flourite is there a better substrate for neo shrimps? what would be the ideal filtration system for this type of setup, powerhead+sponge/ac20+sponge or airpump+sponge?

I probably will not be planting this tank but i will have rock work for decor.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

My comment below, (disclaimer: there is NO perfect filtration for any system, and below is just what I believe are correct, and can be wrong)

I can't say anything about "seachem flourite" since I never used it. Anything inert with GTA tap parameters should be good for 95% of the Neos (other than the newest colour morphs which are a bit more picky). Depending on which neos you're getting, if it's not something dark like chocolate, then anything with darker colour is good for showing the shrimp colour, and hide the poo. 

For 6 -7 G tank, a small HOB is perfect, make sure you use something to cover the intake or your baby shrimps will be sucked in. Place it where you won't get "dead spot" in the tank. What I do is to run the filter, use like 1/3 spoon of BW Bebi (powered shrimp baby food) and see if they flow nicely in the tank. If they all drop in a small area then that's a dead spot. Try to avoid that. Shouldn't be a big problem in a smaller tank.

You can add a sponge filter if you can because shrimps love it, also add some surface movement to avoid the oil film forming on the surface. And adding oxygen which is essential to shrimps (or, more precisely, to the tank environment for bacteria growth).

I think power head + sponge will create too strong a current, unless you can find a nano one that's rated less than 50G/H, adding a spray bar with bigger/more holes can reduce the flow if your power head is too strong.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

so i think i'll go with ac20 with a sponge attachment. if i have enough surface agitation from the HOB do i still need an airstone? or should i just use the ac20 and have the sponge filter + airstone running on the side?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I find airstones help the shrimps a lot especially in the summer when temp is too high (dissolved oxygen reduced in higher temp) . But you can observe your shrimps and decide. If they are okay then you don't need it. I myself try to have at least one in my shrimps tanks, especially for the higher end shrimps. 

Your shrimps can always tell you better their needs, we just try to avoid them having to ask in the worse possible way, if you know what I mean ;-)


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

I live in a basement so my temp is worst in the winter than the summer days. i think i can even go heaterless in the summer as itll be a constant 18-23 degrees unless they turn on the ac i will have to check my temps. 

Where is a good source to grab ammonia to cycle my tank?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I bought an 1L bottle of ammonia at home hardware for like $2, it's not worth it (even though it's only $2) if you're only cycling this one tank. If you are near Markham I can give you more than enough to cycle a few tanks.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

Pm'd! thank you randy.


----------

